# Hurts to breathe - mastitis?



## wipersnaz (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a plugged milk duct a few weeks ago and a day later I got it unplugged. Now I have pain under my breast and above my breast that feels like a side-ache. It hurts to breathe if I want to take a deep breath. On Friday my breast was tender and I had a slight temperature so I figured it must be mastitis.

I went to a clinic on Friday and they gave me an antibiotic prescription for mastitis. I've been taking it since Friday evening and the chest pain still hasn't gone away and I wonder if it even is mastitis. Whenever I've read about the symptoms of mastitis there is nothing that says about chest pain.

Has anyone else had chest pain with mastitis?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Wipersnaz, can you call your doctor or a nursing help line about this? "Hurts to breathe" doesn't sound good.

I hope you get this sorted out really soon.


----------



## serenitynow (Oct 31, 2007)

It could be pleuritis (sp?). I had this problem about 2 months pp. I think it is inflammation of the linings of your lungs as a result of a cold or virus and taking a deep breath makes the pain worse. It really scared me, but went away after a few days. I would still call your dr. though just to be safe.


----------



## wipersnaz (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies. I went to the doctor today and she said that it is inflammation of the cartilage, called Costochondritis. There is nothing that I can do about it, just take pain medicine like Ibuprofen or Aleve until it goes away.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry you have costo. I've had a recurring case for a few years. NSAIDs help, so does not lifting anything (hah!). And rest, rest, rest. Some find ice helps, I prefer heat. And I have to wear a non-binding bra. I can't go without, it's too painful to let the boobs swing, yet the ribs are too sore to use a regular bra. I keep a decent exposures un-bra just for the bad costo flares.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you are feeling better soon, and that it isn't affecting your breastfeeding relationship.


----------

